# GB angelrom and hexen



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Are these projects still gonna get Gb when get a. Chance?

I know busy now but once ota is released, maybe we can have these 2 things to look forward to.. just a thought guys!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

lol it thought your post was a rom because it was in the dev thread and had GB in it...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

any post in the dev forum does that.....

As for GB Angel/Hexen, it will happen when it happens. Currently waiting on a few things before either gets started on....


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol I was all like "YES" and now I am all like ""NOOO"


----------

